# Machinist



## mmcmdl (Jun 3, 2021)

Just found out the company has a machinist position open on their website !  I could slide right on over and leave these troubles behind .


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 3, 2021)

Be the breaker rather than the breakee.


----------



## jwmay (Jun 3, 2021)

Congrats! Are you seriously considering it?


----------



## Aukai (Jun 3, 2021)

Would you have to relocate?


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 3, 2021)

The grass is always greener on the other side.....


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Jun 3, 2021)

"the company" I am flabbergasted by the overload in information content provided !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 3, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> "the company" I am flabbergasted by the overload in information content provided !


He doesn't want one of us snapping it up before he decides.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 3, 2021)

Mitch Alsup said:


> "the company" I am flabbergasted by the overload in information content provided !


I can understand not posting the name of the company you work for in a public forum....


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2021)

jwmay said:


> Congrats! Are you seriously considering it?





Aukai said:


> Would you have to relocate?





MrWhoopee said:


> He doesn't want one of us snapping it up before he decides.


No , no , he who wants it can have it !


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 4, 2021)

I know a guy that refers to his employer as "the company ", and cannot talk about work.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 4, 2021)

Any DOD company .


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 4, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Any DOD company .


You are warm, and we should stop here.
Sorry I brought it up, ha ha.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jun 4, 2021)

Yep, and the company farm is just up the street from here.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 4, 2021)

44 years ago I couldn't spell masheenist , and now I are one !

54 years ago I was a wood butcher, building flying bridges and deck house sides in a wooden boat factory, yes, the factory was wooden, too.  Boats 45, 54 and  60 feet long.


----------

